# [ext4] partition corrompu irrécupérable ???

## gammanu

Bonjour,

Cela fait maintenant environ une semaine que j'essaie de monter une de mes partition qui s'est corrompu lors d'une coupure de courant.

Pour commencer, ma configuration :

J'ai un serveur sous gentoo linux (linux-2.6.28-hardened-r9)

avec une carte raid (areca ARC-1261ML) et 16 disque d'1,5To branché dessus en raid6 materiel.

la partition incriminé est en ext4.

Elle est mise directement à la racine d'un disque virtuel du raid vu par linux comme /dev/sdb

Elle fait 7,5 To et contient entre 3 et 4To de donnée actuellement

Je n'utilise pas LVM ni LVM2

J'ai des données importante dessus dont je n'ai aucune sauvegarde récentes.

Maintenant passons au différente commandes que j'ai essayer pour réparer tout ça et les messages d'erreurs correspondants.

Avant toutes choses, j'ai fait une vérification du coté de l'interface dédié de la carte raid (Check Volume Set) qui n'a donné aucune erreur

par contre e2fsck lui à trouvé des erreur en pagaille et j'ai fait l'erreur (je pense) de le laisser "corriger" ce qu'il a trouvé avant toute sauvegarde (7.5To ça ne se sauvegarde pas facilement...)

quelques détail sur mon système (4U est le nom de ma machine)

```

4U ~ # blkid

/dev/sdb: LABEL="infiniTera" UUID="c1ab56e5-6255-46af-b22f-0bfdb0f2cefe" TYPE="ext4"

/dev/sdc1: LABEL="SSD" UUID="68b0fc49-7b03-4158-bc1e-f548a4f7d390" TYPE="ext4"

```

la partition SSD ou /dev/sdc1 est ma partition système qui ne c'est pas corrompu lors de la coupure de courant.

la partition infiniTera ou /dev/sdb est celle qui pause problème. elle est normalement monté dans /terabay

```

4U ~ # cat /etc/fstab

LABEL=SSD               /                       ext4            noatime,nodiratime,async,commit=100                             0 1

LABEL=infiniTera        /terabay                ext4            noatime                         0 1

shm                     /dev/shm                tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec             0 0

/dev/shm                /tmp                    tmpfs           defaults,nosuid,nodev,noexec    0 0

none                    /var/tmp/portage        tmpfs           uid=250,gid=250,mode=775        0 0

none    /chroot/dns/proc    proc    defaults    0 0

```

(pas de swap, mon système à toujours tourné comme ça, avec ses 4Go de ram)

```

4U ~ # dumpe2fs /dev/sdb

dumpe2fs 1.41.9 (22-Aug-2009)

Filesystem volume name:   infiniTera

Last mounted on:          <not available>

Filesystem UUID:          c1ab56e5-6255-46af-b22f-0bfdb0f2cefe

Filesystem magic number:  0xEF53

Filesystem revision #:    1 (dynamic)

Filesystem features:      ext_attr resize_inode dir_index filetype extent flex_bg sparse_super large_file huge_file uninit_bg dir_nlink extra_isize

Filesystem flags:         signed_directory_hash

Default mount options:    (none)

Filesystem state:         not clean with errors

Errors behavior:          Continue

Filesystem OS type:       Linux

Inode count:              457768960

Block count:              1831054400

Reserved block count:     18310544

Free blocks:              761412113

Free inodes:              455340703

First block:              0

Block size:               4096

Fragment size:            4096

Reserved GDT blocks:      587

Blocks per group:         32768

Fragments per group:      32768

Inodes per group:         8192

Inode blocks per group:   512

RAID stripe width:        224

Flex block group size:    16

Filesystem created:       Thu Oct 29 03:16:52 2009

Last mount time:          Thu Dec 17 03:22:25 2009

Last write time:          Fri Jan  8 05:43:08 2010

Mount count:              31

Maximum mount count:      34

Last checked:             Thu Oct 29 03:16:52 2009

Check interval:           15552000 (6 months)

Next check after:         Tue Apr 27 04:16:52 2010

Reserved blocks uid:      0 (user root)

Reserved blocks gid:      0 (group root)

First inode:              11

Inode size:               256

Required extra isize:     28

Desired extra isize:      28

Default directory hash:   half_md4

Directory Hash Seed:      b6f1ca05-006b-4ce6-bbd1-993b6a8c6d26

Journal backup:           inode blocks

ext2fs_read_bb_inode: A block group is missing an inode table

Group 0: (Blocks 0-32767)

  Checksum 0x0000, unused inodes 0

  Primary superblock at 0, Group descriptors at 1-437

  Reserved GDT blocks at 438-1024

  Block bitmap at 0 (+0), Inode bitmap at 0 (+0)

  Inode table at 0-511

  0 free blocks, 0 free inodes, 0 directories

Group 1: (Blocks 32768-65535)

  Checksum 0x0000, unused inodes 0

  Backup superblock at 32768, Group descriptors at 32769-33205

  Reserved GDT blocks at 33206-33792

  Block bitmap at 0 (+4294934528), Inode bitmap at 0 (+4294934528)

  Inode table at 0-511 (+4294934528)

  0 free blocks, 0 free inodes, 0 directories

Group 2: (Blocks 65536-98303)

  Checksum 0x0000, unused inodes 0

  Block bitmap at 0 (+4294901760), Inode bitmap at 0 (+4294901760)

  Inode table at 0-511 (+4294901760)

  0 free blocks, 0 free inodes, 0 directories

[...]

Group 21: (Blocks 688128-720895)

  Checksum 0x0000, unused inodes 0

  Block bitmap at 0 (+4294279168), Inode bitmap at 0 (+4294279168)

  Inode table at 0-511 (+4294279168)

  0 free blocks, 0 free inodes, 0 directories

Group 22: (Blocks 720896-753663) [INODE_UNINIT, ITABLE_ZEROED]

  Checksum 0x0000, unused inodes 0

  Block bitmap at 524294 (+4294770694), Inode bitmap at 524310 (+4294770710)

  Inode table at 527392-527903 (+4294773792)

  0 free blocks, 8192 free inodes, 0 directories

[...]

Group 17341: (Blocks 568229888-568262655) [ITABLE_ZEROED]

  Checksum 0xf67e, unused inodes 8188

  Block bitmap at 567803917 (+4294541325), Inode bitmap at 567803933 (+4294541341)

  Inode table at 567810592-567811103 (+4294548000)

  4063 free blocks, 8192 free inodes, 0 directories, 8188 unused inodes

[...]

Group 55875: (Blocks 1830912000-1830944767) [INODE_UNINIT]

  Checksum 0xa6a7, unused inodes 16084

  Block bitmap at 1653050381 (+4117105677), Inode bitmap at 1861586816 (+30674816)

  Inode table at 1653050414-1653050925 (+4117105710)

  33450 free blocks, 54762 free inodes, 33708 directories, 16084 unused inodes

Group 55876: (Blocks 1830944768-1830977535) [BLOCK_UNINIT, ITABLE_ZEROED]

  Checksum 0xed25, unused inodes 12170

  Block bitmap at 1516733388 (+3980755916), Inode bitmap at 2720696919 (+889752151)

  Inode table at 1653046122-1653046633 (+4117068650)

  61325 free blocks, 30846 free inodes, 31594 directories, 12170 unused inodes

Group 55877: (Blocks 1830977536-1831010303) [INODE_UNINIT, ITABLE_ZEROED]

  Checksum 0x01e1, unused inodes 59733

  Block bitmap at 1378253674 (+3842243434), Inode bitmap at 623567103 (+3087556863)

  Inode table at 1376086793-1376087304 (+3840076553)

  46895 free blocks, 24688 free inodes, 31627 directories, 59733 unused inodes

Group 55878: (Blocks 1831010304-1831043071) [INODE_UNINIT, BLOCK_UNINIT, ITABLE_ZEROED]

  Checksum 0xc060, unused inodes 32768

  Block bitmap at 2209131859 (+378121555), Inode bitmap at 2106286331 (+275276027)

  Inode table at 1653050381-1653050892 (+4117007373)

  49000 free blocks, 55518 free inodes, 37999 directories, 32768 unused inodes

Group 55879: (Blocks 1831043072-1831054399) [BLOCK_UNINIT]

  Checksum 0x0203, unused inodes 36271

  Block bitmap at 1514574959 (+3978499183), Inode bitmap at 2144689752 (+313646680)

  Inode table at 1376088809-1376089320 (+3840013033)

  65333 free blocks, 60330 free inodes, 35788 directories, 36271 unused inodes

dumpe2fs: /dev/sdb: error reading bitmaps: Can't read an inode bitmap

```

j'ai le dump complet si vous voulez mais je doute qu'avec 17Mo de dump cela apporte plus.

En prenant un superblock de rechange ( j'ai testé avec d'autre plus petit j'obtiens la même chose :

```

4U ~ # dumpe2fs -o superblock=512000000 /dev/sdb

dumpe2fs 1.41.9 (22-Aug-2009)

Filesystem volume name:   infiniTera

Last mounted on:          <not available>

Filesystem UUID:          c1ab56e5-6255-46af-b22f-0bfdb0f2cefe

Filesystem magic number:  0xEF53

Filesystem revision #:    1 (dynamic)

Filesystem features:      ext_attr resize_inode dir_index filetype extent flex_bg sparse_super large_file huge_file uninit_bg dir_nlink extra_isize

Filesystem flags:         signed_directory_hash

Default mount options:    (none)

Filesystem state:         not clean with errors

Errors behavior:          Continue

Filesystem OS type:       Linux

Inode count:              457768960

Block count:              1831054400

Reserved block count:     18310544

Free blocks:              761412113

Free inodes:              455340703

First block:              0

Block size:               4096

Fragment size:            4096

Reserved GDT blocks:      587

Blocks per group:         32768

Fragments per group:      32768

Inodes per group:         8192

Inode blocks per group:   512

RAID stripe width:        224

Flex block group size:    16

Filesystem created:       Thu Oct 29 03:16:52 2009

Last mount time:          Thu Dec 17 03:22:25 2009

Last write time:          Tue Dec 29 17:31:59 2009

Mount count:              31

Maximum mount count:      34

Last checked:             Thu Oct 29 03:16:52 2009

Check interval:           15552000 (6 months)

Next check after:         Tue Apr 27 04:16:52 2010

Reserved blocks uid:      0 (user root)

Reserved blocks gid:      0 (group root)

First inode:              11

Inode size:               256

Required extra isize:     28

Desired extra isize:      28

Default directory hash:   half_md4

Directory Hash Seed:      b6f1ca05-006b-4ce6-bbd1-993b6a8c6d26

Journal backup:           inode blocks

[...]

Group 55876: (Blocks 1830944768-1830977535) [ITABLE_ZEROED]

  Checksum 0xed25, unused inodes 0

  Block bitmap at 1516733388 (+3980755916), Inode bitmap at 2720696919 (+889752151)

  Inode table at 1653046122-1653046633 (+4117068650)

  61325 free blocks, 30846 free inodes, 31594 directories

Group 55877: (Blocks 1830977536-1831010303) [ITABLE_ZEROED]

  Checksum 0x01e1, unused inodes 0

  Block bitmap at 1378253674 (+3842243434), Inode bitmap at 623567103 (+3087556863)

  Inode table at 1376086793-1376087304 (+3840076553)

  46895 free blocks, 24688 free inodes, 31627 directories

Group 55878: (Blocks 1831010304-1831043071) [ITABLE_ZEROED]

  Checksum 0xc060, unused inodes 0

  Block bitmap at 2209131859 (+378121555), Inode bitmap at 2106286331 (+275276027)

  Inode table at 1653050381-1653050892 (+4117007373)

  49000 free blocks, 55518 free inodes, 37999 directories

Group 55879: (Blocks 1831043072-1831054399)

  Checksum 0x0203, unused inodes 0

  Block bitmap at 1514574959 (+3978499183), Inode bitmap at 2144689752 (+313646680)

  Inode table at 1376088809-1376089320 (+3840013033)

  65333 free blocks, 60330 free inodes, 35788 directories

dumpe2fs: /dev/sdb: error reading bitmaps: Can't read an inode bitmap

```

j'aurais peutêtre du commencé par ça mais :

```

4U ~ # mount /terabay/

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb,

       missing codepage or helper program, or other error

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail  or so

4U ~ # mount /dev/sdb /terabay/

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb,

       missing codepage or helper program, or other error

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail  or so

4U ~ # mount -t ext4 /dev/sdb /terabay/

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb,

       missing codepage or helper program, or other error

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail  or so

```

```

4U ~ # dmesg | tail

[   22.555143] sky2 eth0: Link is up at 1000 Mbps, full duplex, flow control both

[   32.755460] warning: `named' uses 32-bit capabilities (legacy support in use)

[   40.531555] grsec: mount of /lib64/splash/cache to /lib64/splash/tmp by /bin/mount[mount:6883] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /bin/bash[bash:4917] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

[   40.544451] grsec: unmount of cachedir by /bin/umount[umount:6889] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /bin/bash[bash:4917] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

[ 4113.956172] EXT4-fs: ext4_check_descriptors: Checksum for group 0 failed (61599!=0)

[ 4113.956175] EXT4-fs: group descriptors corrupted!

[ 4125.212514] EXT4-fs: ext4_check_descriptors: Checksum for group 0 failed (61599!=0)

[ 4125.212517] EXT4-fs: group descriptors corrupted!

[ 4133.558272] EXT4-fs: ext4_check_descriptors: Checksum for group 0 failed (61599!=0)

[ 4133.558275] EXT4-fs: group descriptors corrupted!

```

dans d'autre cas (console de récupération root et non boot terminé je crois (mais sans garantie)

dmesg | tail me donnait :

```
[ Un nombre] VFS: Can't find ext4 filesystem on dev sdb
```

```

4U ~ # fsck.ext4 /dev/sdb

e2fsck 1.41.9 (22-Aug-2009)

fsck.ext4: Group descriptors look bad... trying backup blocks...

fsck.ext4: Bad magic number in super-block when using the backup blocks

fsck.ext4: going back to original superblock

fsck.ext4: Device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/sdb

Filesystem mounted or opened exclusively by another program?

```

```

4U ~ # fuser -v -m /dev/sdb

4U ~ #

```

pourtant fuser me rend la main sans rien trouver.

```

4U ~ # e2fsck -f -y -b 98304 /dev/sdb

e2fsck 1.41.9 (22-Aug-2009)

e2fsck: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sdb

The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2

filesystem.  If the device is valid and it really contains an ext2

filesystem (and not swap or ufs or something else), then the superblock

is corrupt, and you might try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock:

    e2fsck -b 8193 <device>

```

Cette commande à pourtant marché pendant 2jours mais maintenant le super bloc de secours n'est plus valide visiblement

avec un autre superblock :

```

4U ~ # e2fsck -f -y -b 294912 /dev/sdb

e2fsck 1.41.9 (22-Aug-2009)

One or more block group descriptor checksums are invalid.  Fix? yes

Group descriptor 0 checksum is invalid.  FIXED.

Group descriptor 1 checksum is invalid.  FIXED.

Group descriptor 2 checksum is invalid.  FIXED.

Group descriptor 3 checksum is invalid.  FIXED.

[...]

Group descriptor 40319 checksum is invalid.  FIXED.

Group descriptor 40320 checksum is invalid.  FIXED.

Inode bitmap for group 40321 is not in group.  (block 3942577393)

Relocate? yes

Group descriptor 40321 checksum is invalid.  FIXED.

Group descriptor 40322 checksum is invalid.  FIXED.

Inode bitmap for group 40323 is not in group.  (block 4119855093)

Relocate? yes

Group descriptor 40323 checksum is invalid.  FIXED.

Group descriptor 40324 checksum is invalid.  FIXED.

Inode bitmap for group 40325 is not in group.  (block 2952572409)

Relocate? yes

Group descriptor 40325 checksum is invalid.  FIXED.

Inode bitmap for group 40326 is not in group.  (block 3059245545)

Relocate? yes

[...]

Group descriptor 40688 checksum is invalid.  FIXED.

Block bitmap for group 40689 is not in group.  (block 2217561867)

Relocate? yes

Inode bitmap for group 40689 is not in group.  (block 2240637522)

Relocate? yes

Inode table for group 40689 is not in group.  (block 2208269439)

WARNING: SEVERE DATA LOSS POSSIBLE.

Relocate? yes

Group descriptor 40689 checksum is invalid.  FIXED.

Block bitmap for group 40690 is not in group.  (block 2160945937)

Relocate? yes

Inode bitmap for group 40690 is not in group.  (block 3277948633)

Relocate? yes

Inode table for group 40690 is not in group.  (block 2208269407)

WARNING: SEVERE DATA LOSS POSSIBLE.

Relocate? yes

Group descriptor 40690 checksum is invalid.  FIXED.

Inode bitmap for group 40691 is not in group.  (block 3681400391)

Relocate? yes

[...]

Group descriptor 55876 checksum is invalid.  FIXED.

Group descriptor 55877 checksum is invalid.  FIXED.

Block bitmap for group 55878 is not in group.  (block 2209131859)

Relocate? yes

Inode bitmap for group 55878 is not in group.  (block 2106286331)

Relocate? yes

Group descriptor 55878 checksum is invalid.  FIXED.

Inode bitmap for group 55879 is not in group.  (block 2144689752)

Relocate? yes

Group descriptor 55879 checksum is invalid.  FIXED.

Resize inode not valid.  Recreate? yes

Pass 1: Checking inodes, blocks, and sizes

^CGroup 40334's inode table at 568738732 conflicts with some other fs block.

Relocate? yes

Group 40335's block bitmap at 572930793 conflicts with some other fs block.

Relocate? yes

Group 40336's block bitmap at 428098378 conflicts with some other fs block.

Relocate? yes

Group 40353's inode table at 696675278 conflicts with some other fs block.

Relocate? yes

Group 40366's inode table at 566578028 conflicts with some other fs block.

Relocate? yes

Group 40386's block bitmap at 426003275 conflicts with some other fs block.

Relocate? yes

Group 40389's inode table at 705121131 conflicts with some other fs block.

Relocate? yes

[...]

Group 55878's inode table at 1653050381 conflicts with some other fs block.

Relocate? yes

Group 55879's inode table at 1376088809 conflicts with some other fs block.

Relocate? yes

Group 55879's block bitmap at 1514574959 conflicts with some other fs block.

Relocate? yes

infiniTera: e2fsck canceled.

infiniTera: ***** FILE SYSTEM WAS MODIFIED *****

infiniTera: ********** WARNING: Filesystem still has errors **********

e2fsck: Inode bitmap not loaded while setting block group checksum info

4U ~ #

```

(j'ai en effet annulé sinon, ça moulinerait encore et toujours)

Globalement j'ai essayé tout ce qui se trouve là :

http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=263050

et là :

http://markmail.org/message/3w5tbyaiho7os4fr#query:ext4%20recover+page:1+mid:3w5tbyaiho7os4fr+state:results

sans succès.

J'ai aussi essayer d'utiliser testDisk 6.11-r1 (qui gère l'ext4 depuis cette version)

le soft vois ma partition mais je n'arrive pas à lui faire la réparer ou accéder à des fichiers ou quoi que ce soit du genre...

voici le dump TestDisk :

```

4U ~ # cat testdisk.log

Fri Jan  8 06:37:02 2010

Command line: TestDisk

TestDisk 6.11, Data Recovery Utility, April 2009

Christophe GRENIER <grenier@cgsecurity.org>

http://www.cgsecurity.org

OS: Linux, kernel 2.6.28-hardened-r9 (#22 SMP Tue Oct 27 04:44:48 CET 2009)

Compiler: GCC 4.3 - Jan  8 2010 04:50:30

ext2fs lib: 1.41.9, ntfs lib: 10:0:0, reiserfs lib: 0.3.1-rc8, ewf lib: none

/dev/sdc: LBA, HPA, LBA48, DCO support

/dev/sdc: size       62533296 sectors

/dev/sdc: user_max   62533296 sectors

/dev/sdc: native_max 62533296 sectors

/dev/sdc: dco        62533296 sectors

Warning: can't get size for Disk /dev/mapper/control - 0 B - CHS 1 1 1, sector size=512

Hard disk list

Disk /dev/sda - 4999 GB / 4656 GiB - CHS 75985 255 63, sector size=4096 - Areca nextgen

Disk /dev/sdb - 7499 GB / 6984 GiB - CHS 911822 255 63, sector size=512 - Areca InfiniTera

Disk /dev/sdc - 32 GB / 29 GiB - CHS 3892 255 63, sector size=512 - ATA OCZ-VERTEX

Partition table type (auto): None

Disk /dev/sdb - 7499 GB / 6984 GiB - Areca InfiniTera

Partition table type: None

Analyse Disk /dev/sdb - 7499 GB / 6984 GiB - CHS 911822 255 63

recover_EXT2: s_block_group_nr=0/55879, s_mnt_count=31/34, s_blocks_per_group=32768, s_inodes_per_group=8192

recover_EXT2: s_blocksize=4096

recover_EXT2: s_blocks_count 1831054400

recover_EXT2: part_size 14648435200

Current partition structure:

   P ext4                     0   0  1 911822 234 28 14648435200 [infiniTera]

search_part()

Disk /dev/sdb - 7499 GB / 6984 GiB - CHS 911822 255 63

recover_EXT2: s_block_group_nr=0/55879, s_mnt_count=31/34, s_blocks_per_group=32768, s_inodes_per_group=8192

recover_EXT2: s_blocksize=4096

recover_EXT2: s_blocks_count 1831054400

recover_EXT2: part_size 14648435200

     ext4                     0   0  1 911822 234 28 14648435200 [infiniTera]

     EXT4 Large file Sparse superblock, 7499 GB / 6984 GiB

Search for partition aborted

Results

   P ext4                     0   0  1 911822 234 28 14648435200 [infiniTera]

     EXT4 Large file Sparse superblock, 7499 GB / 6984 GiB

dir_partition inode=2

   P ext4                     0   0  1 911822 234 28 14648435200 [infiniTera]

     EXT4 Large file Sparse superblock, 7499 GB / 6984 GiB

ext2fs_dir_iterate failed with error 2133571387.

Directory /

interface_write()

   P ext4                     0   0  1 911822 234 28 14648435200 [infiniTera]

Write isn't available because the partition table type "None" has been selected.

Interface Advanced

recover_EXT2: s_block_group_nr=0/55879, s_mnt_count=31/34, s_blocks_per_group=32768, s_inodes_per_group=8192

recover_EXT2: s_blocksize=4096

recover_EXT2: s_blocks_count 1831054400

recover_EXT2: part_size 14648435200

   P ext4                     0   0  1 911822 234 28 14648435200 [infiniTera]

     EXT4 Large file Sparse superblock, 7499 GB / 6984 GiB

search_superblock

recover_EXT2: s_block_group_nr=0/55879, s_mnt_count=31/34, s_blocks_per_group=32768, s_inodes_per_group=8192

recover_EXT2: s_blocksize=4096

recover_EXT2: s_blocks_count 1831054400

recover_EXT2: part_size 14648435200

Ext2 superblock found at sector 2 (block=0, blocksize=4096)

block_group_nr 9

recover_EXT2: "e2fsck -b 294912 -B 4096 device" may be needed

recover_EXT2: s_block_group_nr=9/55879, s_mnt_count=31/34, s_blocks_per_group=32768, s_inodes_per_group=8192

recover_EXT2: s_blocksize=4096

recover_EXT2: s_blocks_count 1831054400

recover_EXT2: part_size 14648435200

Ext2 superblock found at sector 2359296 (block=294912, blocksize=4096)

block_group_nr 25

recover_EXT2: "e2fsck -b 819200 -B 4096 device" may be needed

recover_EXT2: s_block_group_nr=25/55879, s_mnt_count=31/34, s_blocks_per_group=32768, s_inodes_per_group=8192

recover_EXT2: s_blocksize=4096

recover_EXT2: s_blocks_count 1831054400

recover_EXT2: part_size 14648435200

Ext2 superblock found at sector 6553600 (block=819200, blocksize=4096)

[...]

block_group_nr 729

recover_EXT2: "e2fsck -b 23887872 -B 4096 device" may be needed

recover_EXT2: s_block_group_nr=729/55879, s_mnt_count=31/34, s_blocks_per_group=32768, s_inodes_per_group=8192

recover_EXT2: s_blocksize=4096

recover_EXT2: s_blocks_count 1831054400

recover_EXT2: part_size 14648435200

Ext2 superblock found at sector 191102976 (block=23887872, blocksize=4096)

  ext4                     0   0  1 911822 234 28 14648435200 [infiniTera]

superblock 0, blocksize=4096 [infiniTera]

superblock 294912, blocksize=4096 [infiniTera]

superblock 819200, blocksize=4096 [infiniTera]

superblock 884736, blocksize=4096 [infiniTera]

superblock 1605632, blocksize=4096 [infiniTera]

superblock 2654208, blocksize=4096 [infiniTera]

superblock 7962624, blocksize=4096 [infiniTera]

superblock 11239424, blocksize=4096 [infiniTera]

superblock 20480000, blocksize=4096 [infiniTera]

superblock 23887872, blocksize=4096 [infiniTera]

TestDisk exited normally.

```

Je suis à court d'idée... si vous avez des solution permettant idéalement de réparer ma partition, ce serais idéal, sinon à défaut d'accéder a mes fichier

si possible avec nom... et arborescence.

PS : peu de temps avant la coupure j'avais copié 900Go de données, celles si ne sont pas importante, je peux les récupéré par ailleur. Donc si les données corrompu sont seullement les dernière écrite, ce n'est pas génant.

Tous mes espoirs sont suspendu à vos lèvres (ou a vos doigts sur le clavier) je vous laisse maintenant la parole.

----------

## El_Goretto

Alors non, je n'ai pas d'aide précise à t'apporter, par contre il faut ABSOLUMENT que tu suives un minimum les changelog et les forums...

Parce que les débuts de ext4 ont été tumultueux, et ça a été notoire que des corruptions de données se sont produites sur les séries pre 2.6.29.

Perso, pour avoir un petit hardened aussi, sachant que j'ai aussi la machine en ext4, après ma première frayeur, j'ai bien suivi les évolution du kernel vanilla, quitte à passer par un noyau fait main grsec comme on en a parlé >>>ici<<<.

Et je me disais bien qu'un fou furieux avec des données sur des partitions de tailles monstrueuses avec un FS tout récent sur des noyaux buggés, j'avais déjà vu çà quelque part.... ben j'ai retrouvé où.

Ca fait mal au luc pour toi, mais bor...el, tu peux pas dire que t'étais pas prévenu   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## razer

 *gammanu wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> 16 disque d'1,5To branché dessus en raid6 materiel.
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Je sais pas vraiment l'origine de ton problème, mais à quoi sert donc du RAID6 si on ne peut pas récupérer des données   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## El_Goretto

@razer: go RTFM sur le RAID et sur la notion de FS  :Smile: 

RAID c'est la couche "physique+", au dessus ya le FS et encore au dessus, les données. Au dessous, les disques.

Le RAID n'a JAMAIS dispensé de faire un backup des données, il est seulement là pour permettre une tolérance aux pannes de disques.

----------

## razer

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> RTFM sur le RAID

 

Arf

Même pas besoin de manuel pour réaliser que mon cerveau a raisonné à l'envers sur ce coup   :Embarassed: 

----------

